# Felder



## Bolik (14. Dez 2014)

gegeben

int n = 7;
int [] feld1 = { 5, 9, 7, 46, 19, 3, 0 };
int [] feld2 = { 99, 23, 17, 81, 289, 51, 70 };

ich soll  vier Funktionen implementieren.
1. Hängen Sie beide Felder aneinander, indem Sie ein drittes Feld erstellen, dessen erste
n Elemente denen aus feld1 entsprechen und die restlichen denen aus feld2. Geben
Sie das so erzeugte Feld aus.
2. Berechnen Sie das arithmetische Mittel aller Werte von feld2, indem Sie alle Werte
aufsummieren und durch die Elementanzahl n dividieren. Geben Sie das Ergebnis aus.
3. BubbleSort feld1 aufsteigend und feld2 absteigend sortieren. Geben danach Sie beide Felder
aus.
 Lesen Sie eine Zahl vom Benutzer ein und bestimmen Sie den Index, an dem diese
Zahl in feld1 vorkommt. Kommt sie nicht vor, soll der Index den Wert −1 erhalten.
Geben Sie den Index aus.


----------



## njans (14. Dez 2014)

Und die Frage? Was sollen wir jetzt tun? 
Wen du hoffst, dass wir das für dich machen, dann kannst du dir auch gleich ein anderes Forum suchen, oder in der Jobbörse was dafür bezahlen.

Zeig uns deinen Ansatz, beschreibe was der Fehler damit ist und was du erwartest. Dann kann man dir, wenn du Code bereitstellst, auch sagen, was falsch ist.


----------

